
Starbucks Now Lets You Save the Songs You Heard In-Store to Spotify - felixbraun
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/19/starbucks-now-lets-you-save-the-songs-you-heard-in-store-to-spotify/
======
dawnbreez
Clever. I wonder if it's possible to build a "ticker" that displays the
current playing song.

~~~
DrScump
Many stores have flat screens that show (only) the artist and album currently
being played.

